# B&W DM560 tweeters



## primetimetsa (Apr 21, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of B&W DM560 cabinets. I know theyre pretty old, but sound pretty good even with one blown tweeter. 

Heres a pic of the cabinets, and the removed blown tweet. What would good replacement for this application be? Ive heard read alot about the tang band w3-1364SA, and im wondering if I would be able to use that for a tweet application.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

did you try and see if they had the same one? I seen they keep a ton of old parts around between all the authorized retailers. I ran across part of their site where they listed a ton of parts. my b&w gear is like 12 years old and they still had stuff.


----------



## primetimetsa (Apr 21, 2009)

im sure I can, id like to explore more, better options though


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

primetimetsa said:


> im sure I can, id like to explore more, better options though


Those speaker's crossovers are designed for those tweeters. A "better" tweeter could end up sounding much worse. I'd go for a direct replacement if you can find one, unless you're willing to gamble.


----------

